# mysql sum() + php



## benni miles (24. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe eine mysql Abfrage mit zb "select store, sum(sales) from store_information group by store". Wie gebe ich das Abfrageergebnis jetzt korrekt aus denn wenn ich es mit normal mit while schleife und mysql_fetch_assoc $result[sales] ausgebe funktioniert es nicht!

Hier nochmal der Code wie ich ihn jetzt habe:


```
$sql="select store, Sum(sales) from store_information group by store";
$result = mysql_query($sql) or die(mysql_error());

while ( $output = mysql_fetch_assoc($result))
{
	echo "$output[store]";
	echo "$output[sales]";
}
```

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Igäl (24. August 2007)

Du musst definieren, als was du deine Summe ausgeben möchtest:


```
$sql="select store, Sum(sales) AS sales_sum from store_information group by store";
$result = mysql_query($sql) or die(mysql_error());

while ( $output = mysql_fetch_assoc($result))
{
    echo "$output['store']";
    echo "$output['sales_sum']";
}
```

Gewöhn dir ausserdem an, den Index eines Hashes immer in einfache oder doppelte Hochkommata zu setzen. Du willst ja schliesslich einen Key-Bezeichner als String übergeben und keine Konstante.


----------



## splasch (24. August 2007)

Wobei bei Sum sowie so nur immer 1 Datensatz kommt daher ist die while schleife nicht wirklich notwendig.

Mfg Splasch


----------

